# Panel PC Touch Screen kalibrieren



## Paul (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Beim Kunden läuft ein Siemens Panel PC 477 Touch 15" mit Projektierung WinFlex 2007.
Es wäre gut wenn der Kunde hin und wieder selbst den Bildschirm kalibrieren könnte.
Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, das dumme ist nur wenn ich eine Schaltfläche dafür anlegen will bekomme ich die Option "Kalibriere Touch" gar nicht angezeigt.
Bei Multi Panels habe ich diese Option und habe sie auch schon oft eingesetzt.

Die WinFlex Hilfe sagt: "Calibrate Touch Screen" kann in einem Script aufgerufen werden. Die Schaltfläche mit dem Script zu verbinden ist auch kein Thema, aber wie muß das Script aufgebaut sein?

Kann ja eigentlich nicht sehr kompliziert sein, aber ich stehe momentan etwas auf dem Schlauch. Scripts sind nicht meine stärkste Seite.

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Paul


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo Paul, 
die Kalibrierung des Touch erfolgt ja aus Windows heraus.
Vielleicht kannst du feststellen welches Programm das ist
und dann aus der HMI starten.

gruß helmut


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

Hallo Leute
Ich muß das Thema nochmal aufwärmen weil es wieder aktuell geworden ist.

Ich hab mir zum probieren mal ein Projekt mit einem MP 370 Touch gemacht und
siehe da: Beim MP kann ich einer Schaltfläche die Funktion "Kalibiere Touch Screen"
zuweisen, beim Panel PC nicht.

Muß aber doch irgendwie zu machen sein.
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung damit?

Vielen Dank
Paul


----------



## Astralavista (12 November 2010)

Die Antwort wurde doch schon gegeben.
Bei einem Panel kannste das direkt in Flex eingeben.
Beim Panel-PC musst Du das Kalibirierungsprogramm über "Starte Programm" auf den Button legen.
Musste halt mal im Startmenü oder sonstwo die Verknüpfung verfolgen.


----------

